# Update init for systemd

## cmdic

Hello,

I am trying to install systemd, but I don't know how to exactly change my init script.

I am currently using:

```
#!/bin/sh

mount -t proc none /proc

CMDLINE ='cat /proc/cmdline'

mount -t sysfs none /sys

sleep 3

#rescue function

rescue_shell() {

   echo "Something went wrong. Dropping you to a shell."

   busybox --install -s

   exec /bin/sh

}

#no qwerty

loadkmap < /etc/kmap-de

#dm-crypt

/bin/cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda2 vault || rescue_shell

#lvm

/bin/lvm vgchange -ay vg || rescue_shell

#root filesystem

mount -r /dev/mapper/vg-root /newroot || rescue_shell

#swapon /dev/mapper/vg-swap || rescue_shell

#mount -r /dev/sda1 /boot || rescue_shell

#unmount pseudo FS

umount /sys

umount /proc

#root switch

exec /bin/busybox switch_root /newroot /sbin/init ${CMDLINE}

```

How do I have to change the last line in order to work with systemd

I found this on the web:

http://gentoo-en.vfose.ru/wiki/Initramfs#Systemd

But I don't want to do try and error right now :S

Hope someon can help

cmdic

----------

## cmdic

the solution was:

changing this line:

```
exec /bin/busybox switch_root /newroot /sbin/init ${CMDLINE} 
```

to this:

```
exec switch_root /newroot /bin/systemd
```

----------

